# How long should my water sit?



## BabyBetta0108 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
How long should I let my conditioned water sit before I'm able to use it for a water change? I always try to let it sit for 24 hrs but sometimes I forget to leave the water out and am only able to let it sit for 2-3 hrs before I have to do a water change. Is that okay? I use seachem prime as my water conditioner btw.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

You shouldn't have to let it sit at all. Prime works instantly...


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

I like to let it sit just to get it to room temperature. The water where I live is highly unpredictable and fluctuates from freezing cold to scalding hot with just a nudge of the faucet handle. This way, it won't be too hot for Fishy and it won't be too cold either that she goes into shock before the heater can warm it up. I keep my room on the warm side anyway, so there isn't too much of a temperature variance between the new water and her tank water.


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

sainthogan said:


> I like to let it sit just to get it to room temperature. The water where I live is highly unpredictable and fluctuates from freezing cold to scalding hot with just a nudge of the faucet handle. This way, it won't be too hot for Fishy and it won't be too cold either that she goes into shock before the heater can warm it up. I keep my room on the warm side anyway, so there isn't too much of a temperature variance between the new water and her tank water.


^ exactly what I do as well. I'll usually fill a bucket with conditioner and let it sit for a couple of hours before doing my water change. The conditioner works instantly, but I don't trust the water temperature coming out of my faucet.


----------



## BabyBetta0108 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks so much for answering my question! I was a bit confused because a lot of sites say the water should be left out at least 24 hrs before adding to a tank.


----------

